# bandeirante



## gatogab

*Los quilimbolas fueron atacados por un 'bandeirante'.*

Por medio de la red, con Google y Wikipedia, investigué un poco sobre esta figura que, a mi parecer, se encuentra bien definida entre 'capataz' y 'esclavista-negrero', pero no recuerdo un nombre en castellano para definirlo.
Quizás si existe, ya que las condiciones históricas y locales han sido diferentes sea en el mismo Brasil, sea en el resto de Las Américas.
¿O no?


----------



## Mangato

Buenos días 
Creo que no debes de traducir la palabra. Es una de esas palabras que por su idiosincrasia no admite traducción.
Los bandeirantes eran exploradores aventureros, originarios de São Paulo, descendientes de portugueses, que entre sus actividades estuvo la de cazar esclavos para vender a los _*senhores do engenho*_. Tiene paralelismo con las antiguas correrías que realizaban las mesnadas en la Península Ibérica.


----------



## gatogab

Sí, efectivamente no lo traduje en mi trabajo, sino que lo escribí en '_italic'._
Ya sospechaba que, como dices, no admite traducción.
Ahora me nació otra curiosidad: el _bandeirante_ entre mito y realidad.
Creo que, apenas termine el último párrafo de _Quilombo_ me iré a la búsqueda de informaciones sobre este personaje. Así es que prepárense a mis consultaciones.
Me atrae el conflicto entre _bandeirantes_ y jesuítas.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Seguramente vale la pena investigar sobre los bandeirantes. Si hoy el territorio de Brasil tiene ese enorme tamaño en mucho se debe a ellos.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Bandeirante 
Es mejor dejar la palabra bandeirante sin traducir y poner una nota explicativa.


----------



## Tomby

fernandobn97007 said:


> Bandeirante
> Es mejor dejar la palabra bandeirante sin traducir y poner una nota explicativa.


Concordo inteiramente; melhor não traduzir. Vejam este link.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## vf2000

Desculpem a ignorancia, mas *Bandeirante *tem alguma coisa a ver com entradas e bandeiras?


----------



## gatogab

fernandobn97007 said:


> Bandeirante
> Es mejor dejar la palabra bandeirante sin traducir y poner una nota explicativa.


Precisamente ese enlace me convenció cuanto afirmo en mi post anterior.
Me dije que sería como querer traducir '_bossa nova'_  o '_cangaceiro'._
No me atreví a poner nota explicativa por temor de alargarme mucho. Por eso usé el estilo cursivo de escritura.


----------



## Guigo

As _entradas_ eram expedições financiadas pela Coroa Portuguesa, diretamente, enquanto as _bandeiras_ eram de caráter particular, provida pelos próprios _bandeirantes_, com algum apoio de fazendeiros e senhores de engenho. Foram poucas as entradas e muitas as bandeiras... 

A má-fama de capturarem índios e resgatarem negros fugidos deveu-se a um período que termina em 1670, sendo substituído pela busca por ouro, diamante e 'drogas do sertão' que vai até quase 1800 e nesta tarefa eles foram insuperáveis, explorando e mapeando uma área além de 6.000.000 km2, grande parte dela adicionada à América Portuguesa, que tinha inicialmente menos de 2.500.000 km2.

Interessante que apesar de arrebanharem terras para Portugal, eles tinham profunda aversão pela Coroa Portuguesa (e Espanhola) e consideravam-se paulistas ou brasileiros, desde o início dos tempos. Este espírito de brasilidade permeou as diversas revoltas do período colonial, principalmente nas _Minas Geraes_ (originalmente parte da Capitania de São Paulo e São Vicente), sendo mais conhecida a Conjuração ou Inconfidência Mineira, na qual sobressaiu-se o herói maior da nacionalidade: o Alferes, o Enforcado, o Tiradentes, o Sentinela... 

_Longe, longe, ouço essa voz
Que o tempo não vai levar
_


----------



## willy2008

Yo traduciría *bandeirantes* como *pioneros.*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

willy2008 said:


> Yo traduciría *bandeirantes* como *pioneros.*


Y yo no traduciría. Además pioneiros y bandeirantes han jugado diferentes roles en la historia de Brasil.


----------



## hermenator

A ver, señores. "Casi" todo tiene traducción, salvo muuuuy contadas excepciones y siento que no es el caso. Una cosa es que nos dé flojera pensar en una equivalencia y la salida más fácil sea dejar el extranjerismo tal cual. 

El uso de extranjerismos podría justificarse en el caso de 2 lenguas disímiles y asimétricas (inglés, alemán, holandés, árabe, chino, etc.), pero ¿en 2 lenguas romances y de países vecinos? ¡Por Dios! Creo que pocos pares de lenguas tienen tanta compatibilidad como el portugués y el español. 

Si bandeira = bandera, entonces bandeirante = abanderado.

Leyendo la historia que narran, bien creo que podemos encuadrar el concepto bajo la gran riqueza de acepciones que nos provee el diccionario de la RAE.
*abanderado *(De _abanderar_)
*1.* m. y f. Persona que lleva una bandera en las procesiones u otros actos públicos.
*2.* m. y f. Portavoz o representante de una causa, movimiento u organización.
*3.* m. y f. Oficial designado para llevar la bandera de un cuerpo de tropas que tenga concedido tal honor.
*4.* m. Hombre que antiguamente servía al alférez para ayudarle a llevar la bandera.

Yo dejaría las explicaciones como último recurso, por economía de espacio, pero si gustan, podrían incluir el término original entre paréntesis y en cursivas, por ocasión única al inicio del texto.

Saludos al foro,


----------



## Carfer

hermenator said:


> Si bandeira = bandera, entonces bandeirante = abanderado.



Creio que a premissa não está demonstrada. Ao que parece não é consensual que o termo derive de '_bandeira'_, mas, mesmo que assim seja, nenhuma das acepções espanholas propostas comporta o significado de membro de uma expedição, apenas a de porta-bandeira ou respectivo auxiliar. A meu ver, a semelhança morfológica das palavras não basta se o termo usado na tradução não evocar ao leitor do texto traduzido um significado idêntico ao do original.


----------



## anaczz

Concordo plenamente com o Carfer. "Bandeira" era como era chamada a própria expedição, conforme resume o Guigo na mensagem #9 e esse não é um possível significado de _bandera_. 
A palavra "bandeirante" refere-se a: 
- expedicionário integrante de uma bandeira (expedição)
- meninas praticantes de escotismo
- adjetivo referente ao Estado de São Paulo - Brasil (São Paulo, a capital bandeirante)

ou seja,  não tem relação com bandeiras de pano.


----------



## hermenator

Augustos Señores: 

Por favor, no usemos doxa (opiniones subjetivas), sino episteme (conocimientos objetivos). Esto no es una encuesta de popularidad, sino un foro de profesionistas profesionales. No se trata de lo que les parezca o crean (obviamente no vieron la raiz de "bandeirante" con "bandeira", porque la habrían propuesto uds mismos), sino de hacer un estudio etimológico y fundamentado de las palabras, como linguistas que son.

Aquí la historia de los *Bandeirantes *y su raíz etimológica:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandeirantes
Cita textual: _El nombre "bandeirante" proviene de la palabra portuguesa "bandeira"(bandera) ya que se agrupaban usando banderas que los distinguían.
_
En las acepciones del diccionario de la RAE, coincide no con 1, sino con 3 de ellas.
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=abanderado

Los bandeirantes eran oficiales de un cuerpo de tropas (acepción #3), representantes de la causa que representaba la expedición (acepción#2) y portadores de banderas en sus procesiones (acepción #1), con las que se hacía distinguir. 

Aquí la definición de procesión del DRAE:
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=procesión
*
procesión *(lat. _processio, processionis_)
*2.* Acto de ir ordenadamente de un lugar a otro muchas personas con algún fin público y solemne, por lo común religioso.
*3.* Hilera o conjunto de hileras de personas o animales que van de un lugar a otro.

Abundando en la acepción #1 (procesión), vemos que los bandeirantes también era un conjunto o hilera (tropas) de personas que iban de un lugar a otro con un fin.

Si no les gusta mi propuesta de *abanderados *(aunque esa es la raíz original), debido a que la palabra mutó su sentido original y fue ampliándose, me parece bien. ¡Cambiémosla!

Podemos usar también: *bandoleros, traficantes, tratantes, forajidos, piratas, exploradores*, *excursionistas, expedicionarios, *etc. ¿Pero, decir que no hay traducción? ¡Me parece totalmente ridículo!

Me cuesta pensar que no haya traducción del Portugués, porque eso significaría que no se dió un fenómeno similar en España. Y España realizó MUCHAS pero MUCHAS más exploraciones con tropas armadas, esclavos, piratas, embarcaciones y demás. Basta ver la extensión territorial donde hoy se habla Español en LATAM (De México hasta Chile y Argentina, pasando por el Caribe) vs donde se habla portugués (solamente Brasil).

Por eso, en lugar de generalizar y sentenciar "no hay traducción", debemos mejor externar particularmente: "*no conozco su traducción*" o "*no puedo traducirlo*".

Saludos,


----------



## anaczz

Há palavras que valem apenas por seu significado estrito e outras que incluem significado histórico. No Brasil houve e há outros tipos de expedicionários e exploradores. Mas bandeirantes foram determinados exploradores, com determinadas características, em determinado período histórico. Pode traduzi-la por outra palavra qualquer, a seu gosto, mas sua tradução, certamente, perderá algo do sentido do texto original.


----------



## Carfer

hermenator said:


> Augustos Señores:
> 
> Por favor, no usemos doxa (opiniones subjetivas), sino episteme (conocimientos objetivos). Esto no es una encuesta de popularidad, sino un foro de profesionistas profesionales. No se trata de lo que les parezca o crean (obviamente no vieron la raiz de "bandeirante" con "bandeira", porque la habrían propuesto uds mismos), sino de hacer un estudio etimológico y fundamentado de las palabras, como linguistas que son.
> 
> Aquí la historia de los *Bandeirantes *y su raíz etimológica:
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandeirantes
> Cita textual: _El nombre "bandeirante" proviene de la palabra portuguesa "bandeira"(bandera) ya que se agrupaban usando banderas que los distinguían.
> _
> En las acepciones del diccionario de la RAE, coincide no con 1, sino con 3 de ellas.
> http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=abanderado
> 
> Los bandeirantes eran oficiales de un cuerpo de tropas (acepción #3), representantes de la causa que representaba la expedición (acepción#2) y portadores de banderas en sus procesiones (acepción #1), con las que se hacía distinguir.
> 
> Aquí la definición de procesión del DRAE:
> http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=procesión
> *
> procesión *(lat. _processio, processionis_)
> *2.* Acto de ir ordenadamente de un lugar a otro muchas personas con algún fin público y solemne, por lo común religioso.
> *3.* Hilera o conjunto de hileras de personas o animales que van de un lugar a otro.
> 
> Abundando en la acepción #1 (procesión), vemos que los bandeirantes también era un conjunto o hilera (tropas) de personas que iban de un lugar a otro con un fin.
> 
> Si no les gusta mi propuesta de *abanderados *(aunque esa es la raíz original), debido a que la palabra mutó su sentido original y fue ampliándose, me parece bien. ¡Cambiémosla!
> 
> Podemos usar también: *bandoleros, traficantes, tratantes, forajidos, piratas, exploradores*, *excursionistas, expedicionarios, *etc. ¿Pero, decir que no hay traducción? ¡Me parece totalmente ridículo!
> 
> Me cuesta pensar que no haya traducción del Portugués, porque eso significaría que no se dió un fenómeno similar en España. Y España realizó MUCHAS pero MUCHAS más exploraciones con tropas armadas, esclavos, piratas, embarcaciones y demás. Basta ver la extensión territorial donde hoy se habla Español en LATAM (De México hasta Chile y Argentina, pasando por el Caribe) vs donde se habla portugués (solamente Brasil).
> 
> Por eso, en lugar de generalizar y sentenciar "no hay traducción", debemos mejor externar particularmente: "*no conozco su traducción*" o "*no puedo traducirlo*".
> 
> Saludos,



Hermenator:

*Questão prévia*: você não é propriamente estreante nestes fóruns. Não sei o que lhe permitem nos outros, mas neste não estamos habituados a sarcasmos e a impertinências. Por consequência, se quer continuar a debater este assunto com seriedade, abstenha-se de gracinhas como esse vocativo '_Augustos Señores_' com que se dirigiu a mim e à anaczz. Volta a repetir e a conversa, pelo menos comigo, acaba. Adiante,

Quanto ao fundo da questão: é óbvio que todos sabemos que a origem da palavra é '_bandeira_', não tenha a desfaçatez de fazer de quem não conhece ignorante ou estúpido. Não é esse o ponto. O ponto é que os '_bandeirantes_' não eram nem porta-bandeiras de procissões ou corpos militares, nem porta-vozes de nenhuma organização, nem ajudantes de alferes, qualidades que teriam permitido, de facto, designá-los por '_abanderados_' em castelhano. Eram participantes de expedições organizadas com a finalidade específica de capturar escravos numa primeira fase, de procurar ouro e pedras preciosas depois. Todos eles, todos os participantes, se denominam '_bandeirantes_', não apenas os respectivos porta-bandeiras ou oficiais, se acaso tinham uns ou outros. Ora isso não corresponde ao termo castelhano '_abanderado'. _Se há que traduzir a palavra portuguesa, então é a designação em castelhano de expedicionários semelhantes que porventura tenha havido que temos que encontrar. Ora, houve efectivamente expedições parecidas na América espanhola para a captura de escravos, particularmente dos fugitivos, os '_cimarrones_' _(jíbaros' _na terminologia de Cuba). Os que se dedicavam à sua caça eram chamados nalguns lugares '_rancheadores_', noutros, como no Perú, '_mogollones_', tendo estes últimos a particularidade de serem também eles negros. Mas a semelhança com os '_bandeirantes_' acaba aqui, no facto de serem homens que se dedicavam à caça de escravos, muitos deles a título individual, não em expedições organizadas  de centenas, senão milhares de pessoas, que, aliás nem sequer tinham a captura de escravos como única finalidade. Em todo o caso, nunca foram chamados de '_abanderados_'.
A fonte das definições que avançou é a Wikipédia em espanhol. Acaso reparou que o texto espanhol manteve a palavra portuguesa '_bandeirantes_', não a traduziu? Vê lá o termo '_abanderado_'? Isso não lhe diz nada? Ou os autores do texto da Wikipédia são também uns ignorantões que não vêm a relação "óbvia" entre '_bandeirante'_ e '_abandeirado_'? È que, repare, ninguém tem a certeza de que os '_bandeirantes_' fossem assim chamados por seguirem uma bandeira. No português dos séculos XVI e XVII a palavra tem outros significados que não apenas o de pedaço de tecido que serve de distintivo, _maxime_ o de uma espécie de milícia civil que supria a falta de tropa regular. 
Por último, há alguma vantagem em traduzir '_bandeirante_' por '_abanderado_', termo que certamente iria deixar o leitor de fala hispânica mais perplexo do que elucidado? Vê alguma?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Foro de profesionistas profesionales? Desde cuando?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Otra cosa: "solamente Brasil habla portugués". Sucede que Brasil tiene casi el mismo tamaño de territorio que la suma de todos los otros paises sudamericanos. ¿Y porqué? Porque los bandeirantes fueron empujando los límites establecidos por el Tratado de Tordesillas. Hoy son 200 millones de personas hablando portugués en sudamerica y MENOS QUE ESO hablando español. Tu teoria cae por tierra.
Cuanto a querer traducir la palabra "bandeirantes" torna obvio que no conoces absolutamente NADA de la historia sudamericana y brasilera. Si la conocieras verías la tontería que es hacer esa traducción. Sería lo mismo que decir que los zapatistas eran "sapateiristas" o algo por el estilo.


----------



## hermenator

Estimados colegas:

Pido una disculpa, pues mi intención no fué insultar a nadie, ni restar importancia a Brasil o a las conquistas de Portugal, o a su idioma el portugués, sino...

Defender mi lengua natal, el Español, tan rica y vasta, como para permitirme pensar que NO EXISTE 1 sola palabra que podríamos adecuar para traducir "bandeirante". Máxime, si España y Portugal, además de ser vecinos en el antiguo continente, tuvieron intereses y modus operandi muy similares, en la época de la conquista.

Estoy de acuerdo con uds, en que en toda traducción o sinonimia se pierde algo de significado del texto o la palabra original. Por eso, debemos encontrar la más cercana, aunque nunca será idéntica. 

Definitivamente, no eran iguales los "piratas" en todas partes del mundo, ni operaban del mismo modo, sin embargo mantenían una similitud suficiente para poder entender el término "pirata" en Grecia, Roma, el Caribe o arriba de un avión en el siglo XXI.

Pero, el contexto es lo que enriquece a una palabra, que de manera aislada, no transmitiría al 100% la idea deseada. 

Para mí, abanderado o bandolero, son palabras que se acercan "lo suficiente", según si queremos hacer una traducción benigna o peyorativa, respectivamente. Aunque si dejamos Bandeirante (sin traducir) tal cual, como hizo Wikipedia, ya es una cuestión de estilo (conservador o moderno).

Hoy en día hay una invasion de extranjerismos con el idioma inglés, en detrimento de los demás idiomas, por lo que procuro en la medida posible de evitarlos. Pero, si el público meta conoce bien el contexto, entenderá mejor el extranjerismo que la traducción. Y este pudiera ser el caso de los Bandeirantes.

Saludos,


----------



## Vanda

Até que eu tenha tempo de ler e lidar com os problemas deste fio, estou fechando-o. Por favor, um pouco de paciência.


----------

